# Northern Virginia: 2 Dumbo girls need homes ASAP



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, sorry. I'm really desperate to find homes for these ladies because my dad wants them gone, and if they aren't gone soon, they'll be dumped at Petco. I REALLY don't want that to happen. I'm in Falls Church/Vienna/McLean and my parents aren't willing to drive too far.. So someone who is close/willing to drive here would be preferred. 
These girls are almost two months old now. Super friendly, curious and loving. Love cuddles. Love to play. 













Both are gray with white on their tummies. I would love to keep them together, since they are sisters, and have always been together. But if you can only take one, I know someone who would most likely take the other. 
Please please please, these ladies _need _​homes ASAP. Drop me a pm or email me at [email protected] for more info.


----------



## TheBears (Aug 8, 2013)

It looks like Adalii responded to your previous post - were you able to contact her about them? I wish I could take them, they're precious!


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

I pm'ed her, but she never got back to me.


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

They have been claimed finally.


----------

